# Starling.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Not everybodys favourite but I think these are beautiful birds.


----------



## lankybabe (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice pictures :2thumb:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Cheers Lanky.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Youve been busy again mate:whistling2:...

I'll work my way through these excellent threads: victory:

Youve gotta love Starlings, they show fantastic colouration.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Youve been busy again mate:whistling2:...
> 
> I'll work my way through these excellent threads: victory:
> 
> Youve gotta love Starlings, they show fantastic colouration.


All the pics in these threads were taken within a two hour walk along the shore front and then up through the park. Just a five minute dander from my house :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I think they are lovely birds too  and great pics


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

xvickyx said:


> I think they are lovely birds too  and great pics


Cheers Vicks.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

great pics...

but i hate those greasy starlings... they are a scourge here...

nasty things...

anything but those dumpster picking starlings...:lol2:

i wish i could afford a good camera... mine's crap...

more pics please!:2thumb:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

HABU said:


> great pics...
> 
> but i hate those greasy starlings... they are a scourge here...
> 
> ...


There's a lot here would glady see the back of starlings but I think they are great wee birds with a lovely song. Great mimics to. 

Just scroll down the section Dave. I have post quite a few threads recently. With more to come


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Great pics!

Why are they hated?:S


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

hippyhaplos said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Why are they hated?:S


They were introduced to America by the good old Brits back in the eighteen century or there abouts and they now number in the hundreds of millions. I'm sure when they flock they leave some mess behind them and they also have a big impact on native species. I'm sure Habu will fill us in with more detailed info.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they are a serious pest here in the states...

"Even its Latin name, Sturnus vulgaris, connotes disdain for the sharp-beaked bird."

Of New Jersey's invasive species, the starling's story is perhaps the strangest - pressofAtlanticCity.com


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's a link 

European Starling


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

HABU said:


> they are a serious pest here in the states...
> 
> "Even its Latin name, Sturnus vulgaris, connotes disdain for the sharp-beaked bird."
> 
> Of New Jersey's invasive species, the starling's story is perhaps the strangest - pressofAtlanticCity.com


Thanks for the link, Dave.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

fergie said:


> They were introduced to America by the good old Brits back in the eighteen century or there abouts and they now number in the hundreds of millions. I'm sure when they flock they leave some mess behind them and they also have a big impact on native species. I'm sure Habu will fill us in with more detailed info.


i used to shoot them with a pellet rifle as a kid and feed them to my python... they are hard to kill even... you have to hit them a few times before they stop flopping about...

the giant flocks are pretty though... ever see them fly in flocks?

it is a sight to behold... 10,000 starlings and the shapes they create...


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

HABU said:


> i used to shoot them with a pellet rifle as a kid and feed them to my python... they are hard to kill even... you have to hit them a few times before they stop flopping about...
> 
> the giant flocks are pretty though... ever see them fly in flocks?
> 
> ...


Yeah Dave, I've seen them flock a good few times. It is an awesome spectacle, especially this time of year.


----------



## misscb1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I don`t understand why people dislike starlings so much.They are wonderful
birds and their numbers are in sharp decline.The RSPB are trying to find out
why their numbers have dropped so dramatically.
If you have them..enjoy them!!!!!
As for shooting them, and indeed shooting any birds...sorry that`s just cruel
especially if you can`t shoot it outright first time....


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

fergie said:


> Not everybodys favourite but I think these are beautiful birds.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


nah i love starlings great little birds and beter than the pigeons we're swamped with here, not allowed to put feeders out because it will encourage the pigeons which can seriously block out the sun round here when they take flight. thinking of sneaking some out though because there's a few piedwag tails about struggling with the cold weather and they are one of my absolute fav's


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think there amazing birds....what I really love about them tho is that sea gulls think there the 'leader' but really when something happens the gulls fly off and these wee birds are not scared of anything!


----------

